

How Patio11 built a product business (part 1) - mijustin
http://productpeople.tv/2012/12/19/patio11-part1/

======
mijustin
My favorite story is how he learned to program without a computer: all he had
was a "bunch of graph paper to represent the memory in a computer and the
display."

He simulated programs by hand using graph paper. That's commitment!

